

Ask HN: A decent bug tracker service to incorporate in website - patricklorio

I&#x27;m going to be launching a web app soon and would like to add some sort of bug reporting. Is there a service that adds a subtle &quot;Report error&quot; or &quot;Suggest Feature&quot; button on a website and handle bug tracking and feature voting? I would prefer something opensource and free that I could host myself, however I would be open to a paywall service. Any suggestions?
======
alecsmart1
You can have a look at ZenOpinion. Its paid but I used it on my site and its
opensource so I could hack it to my needs.

------
1123581321
We use BugHerd and are mostly happy with it.

